# 2008 NBA Draft Early Entries



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2008 NBA Draft Early Entries*​
_Juniors:_

Joe Alexander (F) (West Virginia)
16.9 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 2.4 APG, 0.7 SPG, 1.5 BPG

Mario Chalmers (G) (Kansas)
12.8 PPG, 3.1 RPG, 4.3 APG, 2.5 SPG, 0.6 BPG

Chris Douglas-Roberts (G) (Memphis) *
18.1 PPG, 4.1 RPG, 1.8 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.5 BPG

C.J. Giles (C) (Oregon State) *
6.3 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 0.4 APG, 0.3 SPG, 1.6 BPG

Jamont Gordon (G) (Mississippi State)
17.2 PPG, 6.6 RPG, 4.9 APG, 1.1 SPG, 0.6 BPG

Richard Hendrix (F) (Alabama) *
17.8 PPG, 10.1 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.3 SPG, 2.0 BPG

George Hill (G) (IUPUI) *
21.5 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 4.3 APG, 1.8 SPG, 0.4 BPG

Reggie Huffman (F) (UAB)
7.7 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 0.3 APG, 0.9 SPG, 0.5 BPG

Shawn James (F) (Duquesne)
12.6 PPG, 6.9 RPG, 1.1 APG, 0.4 SPG, 4.0 BPG

Luc Richard Mbah a Moute (F) (UCLA) 
8.8 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 1.5 APG, 1.0 SPG, 0.5 BPG

Kojo Mensah (G) (Duquesne) *
12.1 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 3.4 APG, 1.4 SPG, 0.0 BPG

Trent Plaisted (F) (BYU)
15.6 PPG, 7.7 RPG, 1.5 APG, 0.4 SPG, 1.0 BPG

Bruce Price (G) (Tennessee State)
17.6 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 5.0 APG, 2.2 SPG, 0.1 BPG

Brandon Rush (F) (Kansas) *
13.3 PPG, 5.1 RPG, 2.1 APG, 0.8 SPG, 0.8 BPG


_Sophomores:_

Ryan Anderson (F) (California)
21.1 PPG, 9.9 RPG, 1.4 APG, 0.4 SPG, 0.5 BPG

Darrell Arthur (F) (Kansas)
12.8 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.5 SPG, 1.3 BPG

D.J. Augustin (G) (Texas)
19.2 PPG, 2.9 RPG, 5.8 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.0 BPG

Brook Lopez (C) (Stanford) *
19.3 PPG, 8.2 RPG, 1.4 APG, 0.6 SPG, 2.1 BPG

Robin Lopez (C) (Stanford) *
10.2 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 0.6 APG, 0.5 SPG, 2.3 BPG

JaVale McGee (C) (Nevada) *
14.1 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 0.6 APG, 0.8 SPG, 2.8 BPG

Walter Sharpe (F) (UAB)
14.2 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 1.7 APG, 1.2 SPG, 1.8 BPG

Marreese Speights (C) (Florida)
14.5 PPG, 8.1 RPG, 0.9 APG, 0.4 SPG, 1.4 BPG

Russell Westbrook (G) (UCLA) *
12.7 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 4.3 APG, 1.6 SPG, 0.2 BPG


_Freshmen:_

Jerryd Bayless (G) (Arizona) *
19.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 4.0 APG, 1.0 SPG, 0.1 BPG

Michael Beasley (F) (Kansas State) *
26.2 PPG, 12.4 RPG, 1.2 APG, 1.3 SPG, 1.6 BPG

Eric Gordon (G) (Indiana) *
20.9 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.4 APG, 1.3 SPG, 0.6 BPG

Donte Greene (F) (Syracuse)
17.7 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 2.0 APG, 1.3 SPG, 1.6 BPG

J.J. Hickson (F) (North Carolina State)
14.8 PPG, 8.5 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.7 SPG, 1.5 BPG

Davon Jefferson (F) (USC)
12.1 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.8 SPG, 1.0 BPG

DeAndre Jordan (C) (Texas A&M)
7.9 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 0.4 APG, 0.2 SPG, 1.3 BPG

Kosta Koufos (F) (Ohio State) *
14.4 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.4 SPG, 1.8 BPG

O.J. Mayo (G) (USC) *
20.7 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 3.3 APG, 1.5 SPG, 0.4 BPG

Anthony Randolph (F) (LSU) *
15.6 PPG, 8.5 RPG, 1.2 APG, 1.1 SPG, 2.3 BPG

Kevin Love (F) (UCLA)
17.5 PPG, 10.6 RPG, 1.9 APG, 0.7 SPG, 1.4 BPG

Derrick Rose (G) (Memphis) *
14.9 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 4.7 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.4 BPG

Bill Walker (F) (Kansas State)
16.1 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 1.9 APG, 0.9 SPG, 0.5 BPG


_* Signed with an agent, foregoing remaining eligibility_





> *Key Dates*​
> April 27: Early-entry eligiblity deadline
> 
> May 27-29: NBA Predraft Camp - Orlando, Florida
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft Early Entires*

Good work tdizzle, :laugh: at Caracter. You could just tell he was waiting for the season to be over with so he could bolt from Louisville.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft Early Entires*



HB said:


> Good work tdizzle, :laugh: at Caracter. You could just tell he was waiting for the season to be over with so he could bolt from Louisville.


Yeah Caracter has no business being in the draft. Looking at the current situations they are in I cannot believe caracter was ranked ahead of Oden at one point.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft Early Entires*

You people should have listened to Gottlieb on yesterday's ESPNU podcast talking about Caracter. Not very nice and pretty funny. Unfortunately, all true. I wouldn't be surprised if EVERY team passes on the kid.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft Early Entires*

I apologize for being anal, but can somebody change "entires" to "entries"? I'm really a geek, I know. But it's killing me. 

Now ... Caracter. Bah. I'm only surprised he made it to his sophomore year. I wonder if he's going to be willing to put in the kind of consistent--including in the offseason--work required to produce at the NBA level. As talented a post player as he is, he's going to have to get in and stay in great shape.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft Early Entires*



> You people should have listened to Gottlieb on yesterday's ESPNU podcast talking about Caracter. Not very nice and pretty funny. Unfortunately, all true. I wouldn't be surprised if EVERY team passes on the kid.



True. Pitino has clout amongst scouts and such, I still think he is partly responsible for Garcia ending up in Sacramento. Caracter making enemies with Pitino is dumb on his part


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JaVale McGee surprises me a little bit, too, in that I can't imagine him being remotely productive next year, anyway, and has the potential to climb the draft board quite a bit with a big season next year.

EDIT: I've found the answer to my question, in that he has hired an agent. A little surprising to me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All in. He signed with an agent


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Caracter didn't want to go to school anymore and stopped going to classes weeks ago. Say what you want about him, but h only seems to want to play basketball and not attend classes. If that's what he wants, more power to him. I hope he shows wells in workouts and makes a team. He obviously has ability.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh shoot, Ryan Anderson declared? That's interesting. He can play and I wonder if he will be going in the teens.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Caracter didn't want to go to school anymore and stopped going to classes weeks ago. Say what you want about him, but h only seems to want to play basketball and not attend classes. If that's what he wants, more power to him. I hope he shows wells in workouts and makes a team. He obviously has ability.


Caracter has a tremendous ability...to waste potential.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Budinger, Speights and Randolph. I see Budinger going back to school to be honest, because I expect him to get dominated in workouts. If he shows aggressiveness, I still would advise him to go back because I would prefer to see it in games.



> SAN ANTONIO -- Florida sophomore Marreese Speights, Arizona sophomore Chase Budinger and LSU freshman Anthony Randolph are all expected to formally announce on Tuesday that they will make themselves available for the NBA Draft, various sources told CBSSports.com on Tuesday.
> 
> None of the three players plan to immediately hire an agent, it is worth noting. In other words, they will essentially "test the waters" before deciding whether to remain in the NBA Draft or return to school. Still, most believe at least Budinger and Randolph are likely to remain in the draft considering they are projected first-round picks.
> 
> ...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Speights really needs to come back... he's not ready. Next year, in a (presumably) weaker draft, he would have the chance to go (potentially) in the top 7 if he continues to work on his game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Donte Green is gone.

Caracter is awful.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Open the flood gates...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Speights really needs to come back... he's not ready. Next year, in a (presumably) weaker draft, he would have the chance to go (potentially) in the top 7 if he continues to work on his game.


He is an interesting prospect, but you're right he doesn't really have any business being in the league yet. Another year or so and he should be ready.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

We're already starting to see guys with 1st round talent who I didn't think would declare (Anderson, Green, Speights) throw their names in. This could be a ridiculously deep draft with some really good players in the second round. Guys like Brandon Rush and Mario Chalmers would be well advised to wait a year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

23 year old Brandon Rush, wait a year? For what?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

To be a first round pick? This isn't a good year for borderline guys. Maybe not Rush though, I guess he's been injured and needs to come out now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Donte Green is gone.
> 
> Caracter is awful.


Greene is awful as well. Dude has talent but he is an awful team player, and hangs around the perimeter too much. Dude is going to get abused in the league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> To be a first round pick? This isn't a good year for borderline guys. Maybe not Rush though, I guess he's been injured and needs to come out now.


He had a good tourney so maybe that turns him into a first round lock. no point in staying


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Love and Collison are in.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Greene is awful as well. Dude has talent but he is an awful team player, and hangs around the perimeter too much. Dude is going to get abused in the league.


plus this years draft is so deep he'd be late lottery at best.....might as well wait a year and move up for more money......the style he plays, he'll never get injured anyway...devendorf and rautins coming back would help make him look better too.....


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What reason would Donte Green stay in school? To continue learning from the Syracuse coaches? Did you guys watch them play? He won't learn crap with another year playing the 2-3 zone.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> What reason would Donte Green stay in school? To continue learning from the Syracuse coaches? Did you guys watch them play? He won't learn crap with another year playing the 2-3 zone.


to raise his draft stock....if he doesnt have anything to learn why is he gonna be a mid to late first rounder??....it aint even about learning, it's about him getting the balls to stop hanging around the perimeter.....he doesnt even have to learn, all he has to do is listen.......right now he's basically an even softer version of tim thomas.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> to raise his draft stock........it aint about learning, it's about him getting the balls to stop hanging around the perimeter.....he doesnt even have to learn, all he has to do is listen.......right now he's basically an even softer version of tim thomas.


Listen to who? Why can't he learn everything you advocate in the pros? Heck, I wager some players improve more the summer they are drafted than in some college programs period. I mean, what has the Cuse done for Paul Harris' development? Has his draft stock improved?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> 23 year old Brandon Rush, wait a year? For what?


No doubt. Besides, at some point, the baby mamas want to start collecting the money they are due. :whistling:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Greene is awful as well. Dude has talent but he is an awful team player, and hangs around the perimeter too much. Dude is going to get abused in the league.


Glad he is gone Syracuse is gonna be better without him esp now that Devendorf and Rautins will both be back


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Listen to who? Why can't he learn everything you advocate in the pros? Heck, I wager some players improve more the summer they are drafted than in some college programs period. I mean, what has the Cuse done for Paul Harris' development? Has his draft stock improved?


dante is not going to a team and given shots like durant......therefore he's gotta learn how to play within a team concept, and he can learn it in college.....the attitude of "what can the school do for me" is probably the reason he didnt have the impact of a rose/beasely/etc.....dante doesnt play hard agressive ball, and that's probably due to the fact that he never had to in HS competition.....it's about him learning it since you cant teach a kid to play hard, he either does or he doesnt........if dante green had half the mentality of hansborough he'd be a top 5 lock.

lol i went to syracuse so i can tell you, Paul Harris is holding himself back.....he's got major character/dedication issues.....i mean for 1, his brother was dating the mother of his kids at some point a year or 2 ago.......i'm not saying dante cant learn it in the pros, but why not learn it in college if it'll get you paid more in a year?? and obviously it would be an easier transition to the NBA if he learned to stop drifting so much in college first.....i liken paul harriss to josh mcroberts......did duke hold him back or did he hold himself back??? he held himself back........


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Mayo declared for the draft


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> dante is not going to a team and given shots like durant......therefore he's gotta learn how to play within a team concept, and he can learn it in college.....the attitude of "what can the school do for me" is probably the reason he didnt have the impact of a rose/beasely/etc.....dante doesnt play hard agressive ball, and that's probably due to the fact that he never had to in HS competition.....it's about him learning it since you cant teach a kid to play hard, he either does or he doesnt........if dante green had half the mentality of hansborough he'd be a top 5 lock.
> 
> lol i went to syracuse so i can tell you, Paul Harris is holding himself back.....he's got major character/dedication issues.....i mean for 1, his brother was dating the mother of his kids at some point a year or 2 ago.......i'm not saying dante cant learn it in the pros, but why not learn it in college if it'll get you paid more in a year?? and obviously it would be an easier transition to the NBA if he learned to stop drifting so much in college first.....i liken paul harriss to josh mcroberts......did duke hold him back or did he hold himself back??? he held himself back........


Exactly, this is my point on all early entries. If you are going to put in the work then you should declare as early as possible to get to your next contract. If he is going to dedicate himself, why not get paid also.

Also, the problem at Syracuse is he was playing those kids 38 minutes a night and they were gassed by February. No depth, no size. One PG.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Exactly, this is my point on all early entries. If you are going to put in the work then you should declare as early as possible to get to your next contract. If he is going to dedicate himself, why not get paid also.
> 
> Also, the problem at Syracuse is he was playing those kids 38 minutes a night and they were gassed by February. No depth, no size. One PG.


if he's going to dedicate himself then it's worth staying because he'll get paid more albeit one year later.......right now he's lotto by most standards, but i'm sure when the smoke clears and people see he just doesnt seem have a desire to be the best he can be, his stock will fall.........

let's say he gets drafted more towards 20th than 10th this year, which i think will happen......that's about 7.8 mill over the first 5 years assuming the team keeps picking up their option......10th pick is 11.2 mill over the first 5 years........is it not worth staying in school for another year in exchange for an extra 3+mill assuming you put the work in????plus the more NBA ready you are, the better the chance that the team will toss the rookie scale out the window and want to sign you long term before the rookie contract is over.

plus if you're drafted higher, your team is gonna try to do more to help you succeed than if you were a mid to late 1st rounder because they've invested more in you....of course there's no guaranttee next year but i guarrantee the depth of next year's class will not match beasely, rose, mayo, bayless, etc.....

i'd consider Scoop Jardine a PG,,,,,nothing you can do when you got players tearing their acl's and leaving the program, but it's not like greene took the ball to the hoop early and then stopped cause he's tired.....he never really played all that aggressive in general.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MemphisX, he works for the press in NYC and went to Syracuse. What is the point of arguing with him?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> let's say he gets drafted more towards 20th than 10th this year, which i think will happen......that's about 7.8 mill over the first 5 years assuming the team keeps picking up their option......10th pick is 11.2 mill over the first 5 years........is it not worth staying in school for another year in exchange for an extra 3+mill assuming you put the work in????plus the more NBA ready you are, the better the chance that the team will toss the rookie scale out the window and want to sign you long term before the rookie contract is over.


If he comes out early then he will make 7.8 mill by the time he is 24. If he stays another year he will make 11.2 mill by the time he is 25. By that point the MLE will be at least 7 mill, which is the minimum contract he will likely sign.

If he come out now he makes 15 mill by the time he is 25, if he waits a year, it's 11.2. Do you now understand?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

An interesting name has appeared on the early-entrant list: Keith Brumbaugh, former Oklahoma St. signee.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

luther said:


> An interesting name has appeared on the early-entrant list: Keith Brumbaugh, former Oklahoma St. signee.


He's in for good. I think he's 22 now, so he is going to take his chances playing professional ball from now on (regardless of where he plays).


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HKF said:


> He's in for good.


As a JuCo, he would have to be in for good, wouldn't he? I thought that the last time they adjusted early entrance rules, that was part of the deal.

I just checked his b-day, and it is 7/29/85. So yeah, he certainly would be pretty old to be starting as a junior at some major college program. I would've liked to see him in some real games, personally. Never got the chance. Maybe never will now, because while I don't doubt he's a pro, he doesn't seem to be a guarantee to make an NBA team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He will probably go to the D-League first. He always could play, but dude was a headcase. His agent will probably convince him to start in the D, because NBA teams can see him first hand to see that he truly is changed. If he can't get an NBA deal, he will then go overseas. It's a good risk to take as a 22 year old.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy ****, I knew Brumbaugh had had problems, but check out this quote from a Chad Ford article on his entrance to the draft:



> Brumbaugh, 6-foot-9 and 205 pounds, averaged 36.5 points, 10 rebounds, 6.1 assists and 4.8 steals at HCC and will likely be a second-round pick.
> 
> "They all say he can play," HCC Coach Derrick Worrels told the newspaper of the pro scouts evaluating Brumbaugh. "The questions they have are mainly, 'What do we have to concern ourselves with outside the court?' "
> 
> Brumbaugh was arrested six times over a 26-month span and also served two jail sentences, but he says he's learned from his mistakes.


_Six times_ in just under two years? In jail twice? He should've been on John Lucas's old Miami Tropics of the USBL. That's the team he belongs on. I hope his life is in order, but it's hard to put a lot of faith in a guy who doesn't learn from the first five arrests...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/2008-Official-NBA-Draft-Early-Entry-List-/


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

IS anyone having a Draft Party or something cool/does your team of choice do anything?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

BYU junior center Trent Plaisted is now officially an ex-BYU center: he announced that he hired an agent and will remain in the draft. Thoughts on that? At least he, unlike the last BYU center to be drafted, Rafael Araujo, is relatively athletic for the position. But I can't imagine he'll be drafted anywhere near as high (Araujo went a laughable 8th.) Is Plaisted even a sure-thing first-rounder? Chad Ford ranks him as 35th or so, but of course some players will withdraw from the draft, so that would move him up a little. With great workouts, can he make the first half of the first round, or is that out of the question? Has anyone even seen a lot of him? I've only seen a little and am not comfortable making a real judgment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Plaisted is 24. This guy was old enough as it is. Might as well go pro. You can't stay in college forever.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HKF said:


> Plaisted is 24. This guy was old enough as it is. Might as well go pro. You can't stay in college forever.


According to ESPN and Draftexpress.com, he's 21. The latter lists his birthday: 10/1/86. So he turns 22 in October. Pretty normal age for basketball-playing junior/seniors. Heck, he's only one month older than freshman Davon Jefferson!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

luther said:


> According to ESPN and Draftexpress.com, he's 21. The latter lists his birthday: 10/1/86. So he turns 22 in October. Pretty normal age for basketball-playing junior/seniors. Heck, he's only one month older than freshman Davon Jefferson!


I don't think that's accurate. I could have sworn he went on a two year Mormon mission.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Trent-Plaisted-1011/ ... According to the BYU athletics website, he was a HS senior in 2003-04, redshirted his would-be freshman year and played each of the following years. So if he graduated at 17 in 2004, he'd be 21 now. (I graduated at 17, turning 18 two months later, and a few others in my class were even a couple of months younger, so while he'd be young for his class, it's not unheard of.)


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I wonder if you're thinking of his teammate, Lee Cummard, who is also an early entrant and is 23 (3/31/85).


----------

